# kids prewar schwinn...?



## momona (Sep 28, 2013)

20" er, morrow rear hub, drop center, new departure WL front hub, persons solo polo and apes, skiptooth dog leg. Faint outline of what i think was a schwinn badge. Sn: H11624 

Got this almost free... just wanted the seat, but once i brought it home... its sparked my interest.


----------



## momona (Sep 28, 2013)

I believe the original colors were blue and white.  How would this have been badged?  

Rides nice.... Stops good enough.  Fun fun fun!


----------



## momona (Sep 28, 2013)

And.... Persons stamped sissy!


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 28, 2013)

are we looking  at sting ray parts added to a ? Schwinn frame? the squareback and and solo polo seats were used on the 63 1/2 and 64 sting rays. great find either way. stamped bar is a plus.


----------



## stoney (Sep 28, 2013)

Check the bars also, '63 1/2--'64 Stingray?


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 28, 2013)

ok and don't forget the stem. early bars not dated may only say schwinn


----------



## momona (Sep 28, 2013)

"Ame"???? On down tube. Bars not stamped anywhere. Is the stem even schwinn?


----------



## momona (Sep 28, 2013)

Any other opinions on this? What's AME?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 28, 2013)

Think it might have said American? 
Stem looks like a Rollfast Swan Deluxe


----------



## momona (Sep 28, 2013)

I dated the morrow hub to 4th qtr 1941, k4.


----------



## momona (Sep 28, 2013)

alw said:


> Think it might have said American?
> Stem looks like a Rollfast Swan Deluxe




I thought that too, the rest... If there are any more letters... Is unreadable.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 28, 2013)

*Cool little dude!*

That wheel set is sweet, looks like cool paint down in there somewhere too!  It's great when you get an almost unwanted bike home, then find it's charms.  Congrats.


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 29, 2013)

*Louisville cycle supply*

American flyer. Schwinn built and sold through Louisville cycle supply...


----------



## momona (Mar 27, 2014)

*hhhmmm...*

any other opinions??


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 27, 2014)

What does the yellow sticker say?


----------



## Xcelsior (Mar 28, 2014)

*It was decaled as*



momona said:


> any other opinions??




American Flyer.   It was sold through Loiusville Cycle Supply ( LoCyCo ).  Built by Schwinn.  Very similar situation would be Lincoln or La Salle decals from chicago cycle supply.  Or Excelsior and Henderson decals.  Yours would have read American Flyer.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 28, 2014)

*whoops*

wrong post sorry


----------



## momona (Mar 29, 2014)

Xcelsior said:


> American Flyer.   It was sold through Loiusville Cycle Supply ( LoCyCo ).  Built by Schwinn.  Very similar situation would be Lincoln or La Salle decals from chicago cycle supply.  Or Excelsior and Henderson decals.  Yours would have read American Flyer.




Should I be looking for an American flyer badge? Or can I get away with using a schwinn badge?


----------



## momona (Mar 29, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> What does the yellow sticker say?




1968 bicycle license sticker for aurora Illinois.


----------

